# Whitley Court - Worcestershire



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

This place is a photographers dream. The main building caught fire in 1937 and has been uninhabited ever since. The adjoining church is Baroque and is truly stunning. The building is now part of the National Heritage and well worth a visit.
















































































































































































































the roof of the church


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

I went there about 20+ years ago - the place was pristine apart from windows and the roof - quite amazing. Your excellent set of pics brought a few memories back (and also of the lass I was with, though won't be posting any pics of her!).


----------



## carrera2s (Jun 28, 2009)

Fantastic pics!:thumb:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Very nice mate & excellent setting 

Baz


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

very nice set. Don't like the overdone processing. 

Bret


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

very nice


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Nice set of images there Coxy

Some of them do look a bit over processed though i.e. the gravestone. I think these would look better toned down a little.

what camera did you use?

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

Pics taken with a Nikon D80 and a Sigma DC 18-200 lens.
All were shot in RAW so been having a play about with them since as well.
Don't normally go heavy on processing but was trying to add in so 'drama'.


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

Some great photos there. Thanks for sharing.

Chris.


----------



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

Coxy914 said:


> Pics taken with a Nikon D80 and a Sigma DC 18-200 lens.
> All were shot in RAW so been having a play about with them since as well.
> Don't normally go heavy on processing but was trying to add in so 'drama'.


They do have good impact - I like them.:thumb:


----------

